# Old candy favorites



## IsaacNewton

Anyone remember these? You can still get them I think, they used to be in a box on the counter at nearly every store but they are hard to find now. I used to love these things.

Milk Chocolate Ice Cubes - 100 / Tub


----------



## Skull Pilot

I used to love these


----------



## IsaacNewton

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to love these



I've never seen these, what are they made of?


----------



## boedicca

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to love these




I thought they were a BAND!


----------



## Skull Pilot

IsaacNewton said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
Click to expand...

Caramel with peanut slivers inside


----------



## Skull Pilot

These are kinda similar but they're molasses and peanut butter


----------



## boedicca

I'm a fan of the Tootsie Pop


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## IsaacNewton

Skull Pilot said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caramel with peanut slivers inside
Click to expand...


Made by Necco, in business since 1847 holy hell. 

I remember these as a kid.


----------



## Kat

OMG I hate you IsaacNewton  !!!!!!

That site has everything!


----------



## Asclepias

Hood candy


----------



## Kat

Rarely if ever find these around anymore..


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Hood candy





What is the first one?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Asclepias said:


> Hood candy




Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!


----------



## Kat

IsaacNewton said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!
Click to expand...


What is it? (the one on top)


----------



## Skull Pilot

IsaacNewton said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caramel with peanut slivers inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made by Necco, in business since 1847 holy hell.
> 
> I remember these as a kid.
Click to expand...


I'm originally from MA and the Necco candy factory was in Revere (near Boston)

I always hated those wafers though because they are dry and chalky.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..



What are those, Milk Duds?  Whoppers?


----------



## Montrovant

Asclepias said:


> Hood candy



I don't recall ever seeing the Chick-O-Stick, but who hasn't had Now and Laters?


----------



## boedicca

Kat said:


> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..




Malted Milk Balls?  I remember my Dad buying them in milk carton containers.

Yum!


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those, Milk Duds?  Whoppers?
Click to expand...


I'm going with Whoppers.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those, Milk Duds?  Whoppers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with Whoppers.
Click to expand...


I'll eat Whoppers, but I wouldn't choose to have them.  Milk Duds are much better, except for getting stuck in your teeth.


----------



## boedicca

omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!



 

World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box


----------



## boedicca

And WAX LIPS!!!!!



 

Wack O Wax Cherry Wax Lips - 24 / Box


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those, Milk Duds?  Whoppers?
Click to expand...


Brach's malted milk balls.


----------



## Kat

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those, Milk Duds?  Whoppers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brach's malted milk balls.
Click to expand...




Brach's quality is better than Whoppers (IMO)


----------



## boedicca

This place is a GOLD MINE, I tell ya! Box of Boogers!



 

Box of Boogers Theater Box  -  12 / Box


----------



## BradVesp

Skull Pilot said:


> I used to love these



Squirrell Nut Zippers is a candy?!  I thought it was just an alternative rockabilly retro-swing type band.


----------



## aaronleland

boedicca said:


> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box



I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> These are kinda similar but they're molasses and peanut butter


I used to hate getting those for Halloween 
Tooth breakers


----------



## rightwinger

aaronleland said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
Click to expand...

Those and bubblegum cigars


----------



## boedicca

aaronleland said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
Click to expand...



I had candy cigarettes when I was a kid - but they didn't turn me into a smoker.

The candy necklaces, however, did turn me into an accessory junky.





Smarties Candy Necklaces - 36 / Tub


----------



## Hugo Furst

Kat said:


> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..



Malt balls, or chocolate covered peanuts?


----------



## Hugo Furst

This is ajust a short drive for me

Home

Guiness record holder for longest candy counter.


----------



## MisterBeale

Skull Pilot said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caramel with peanut slivers inside
Click to expand...


Obviously they just couldn't compete. . . . 

The market just wasn't big enough for both of them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> This is ajust a short drive for me
> 
> Home
> 
> Guiness record holder for longest candy counter.





WillHaftawaite said:


> This is ajust a short drive for me
> 
> Home
> 
> Guiness record holder for longest candy counter.


----------



## Kat

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malt balls, or chocolate covered peanuts?
Click to expand...


This pic is of the malted milk balls. But they have the peanuts...double dipped, and the cluster peanuts.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Kat said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malt balls, or chocolate covered peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pic is of the malted milk balls. But they have the peanuts...double dipped, and the cluster peanuts.
Click to expand...


Like them all

I also like the giant malted milk balls, in various flavors, at my favorite candy shoppe


----------



## Kat

boedicca said:


> This place is a GOLD MINE, I tell ya! Box of Boogers!
> 
> View attachment 181579
> 
> Box of Boogers Theater Box  -  12 / Box





ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kat

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malt balls, or chocolate covered peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pic is of the malted milk balls. But they have the peanuts...double dipped, and the cluster peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like them all
> 
> I also like the giant malted milk balls, in various flavors, at my favorite candy shoppe
Click to expand...



Various flavors?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Kat said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely if ever find these around anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malt balls, or chocolate covered peanuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pic is of the malted milk balls. But they have the peanuts...double dipped, and the cluster peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like them all
> 
> I also like the giant malted milk balls, in various flavors, at my favorite candy shoppe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Various flavors?
Click to expand...







and sizes


----------



## MisterBeale

rightwinger said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
Click to expand...

What do you think these are?







Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
Click to expand...

Chutters photos


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Two cent bubble gum....
I'd go up to the Utotem and buy fifty pieces and bring em to school the next day just waiting for the old.."if you didnt bring enough for everyone" It eventually happened of course and there was an office trip after the third time.

   Apparently they thought I was being a smartass....

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/7a/68/89/7a6889a412e08aad33ec942999d32b50--chewing-gum-bubble-gum.jpg


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
Click to expand...

We called them Chico Sticks.


----------



## boedicca

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
Click to expand...



My mother would not let us buy these!   So we had to score them from some kids around the block.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

boedicca said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My mother would not let us buy these!   So we had to score them from some kids around the block.
Click to expand...


  Kiddy crack.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
Click to expand...


  The very candy that ruined Halloween.
Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
Click to expand...



Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?


----------



## Kat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
Click to expand...



WOW really??


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?
Click to expand...

Hard to describe.  I cant think of anything to compare them to. peanut butter and coconut and sugar. Dry and brittle. Very addicting.


----------



## aaronleland

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
Click to expand...


I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.


----------



## Montrovant

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
Click to expand...


It's possible I might have attempted to try a Pixy Stix like cocaine as a child.  On a dare.  Possibly.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to describe.  I cant think of anything to compare them to. peanut butter and coconut and sugar. Dry and brittle.
Click to expand...



hmm sounds good.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to describe.  I cant think of anything to compare them to. peanut butter and coconut and sugar. Dry and brittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm sounds good.
Click to expand...

You have no idea. I just ordered some on Amazon.


----------



## boedicca

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
Click to expand...



I read something similar.   So, a couple of outlier incidents ruined Halloween for millions of kids.


----------



## Asclepias

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
Click to expand...

Thats not true. I know 2 people that were poisoned.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW really??
Click to expand...


  I remember it vividly!!
I was nine years old and living in Houston,it rocked the city and the Country.

Candyman: A real-life Houston Halloween horror story


----------



## Montrovant

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
Click to expand...


Poisoned candy myths - Wikipedia
FACT CHECK: Poisoned Halloween Candy
Ronald Clark O'Bryan - Wikipedia
Trick or Treat: Is There Poison in Your Pixy Stix?

Damned urban legends trying to ruin Halloween!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
Click to expand...


  Not quite true.
The guy tried to poison five others.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Montrovant said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poisoned candy myths - Wikipedia
> FACT CHECK: Poisoned Halloween Candy
> Ronald Clark O'Bryan - Wikipedia
> Trick or Treat: Is There Poison in Your Pixy Stix?
> 
> Damned urban legends trying to ruin Halloween!
Click to expand...


Candyman: A real-life Houston Halloween horror story

  It happened.
Fortunately he was only able to kill one.


----------



## rightwinger

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> omigawd!  Candy Cigarettes.  I have to buy some - they are so ANTI-PC!
> 
> View attachment 181577
> 
> World's "King Size" Candy Cigarettes - 24 / Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved candy cigarettes. Looking back, they were probably a dumb idea, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
Click to expand...

Pixie sticks.......pure rush of sugar


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the first one?
> 
> 
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to describe.  I cant think of anything to compare them to. peanut butter and coconut and sugar. Dry and brittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea. I just ordered some on Amazon.
Click to expand...



For me????


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If I had to choose my favorite candy as a kid it would be the three foot long red liquorice whips you got at the mall back in the seventies.
   As thick as your pinky and sweet as hell!!

   The only thing close these days is Red Vines.


----------



## undertherqadar




----------



## Hugo Furst

undertherqadar said:


> View attachment 181609


and it's cousin


----------



## Manonthestreet

My Grandma always had these in a dish in her den.


----------



## Montrovant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those and bubblegum cigars
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poisoned candy myths - Wikipedia
> FACT CHECK: Poisoned Halloween Candy
> Ronald Clark O'Bryan - Wikipedia
> Trick or Treat: Is There Poison in Your Pixy Stix?
> 
> Damned urban legends trying to ruin Halloween!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candyman: A real-life Houston Halloween horror story
> 
> It happened.
> Fortunately he was only able to kill one.
Click to expand...


Yes, but it wasn't someone trying to hurt strangers through Halloween candy.  It was a father trying to kill his own children.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Hood candy





IsaacNewton said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!
Click to expand...


Biiihh.

Hood candy is when your mom sends you to school the next day with a packet of Kool-aid and your Sno-ball spoon from the night before. Calling it "Fun-Dip."

Something I've seen multiple times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the candy version off cocaine, straw included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poisoned candy myths - Wikipedia
> FACT CHECK: Poisoned Halloween Candy
> Ronald Clark O'Bryan - Wikipedia
> Trick or Treat: Is There Poison in Your Pixy Stix?
> 
> Damned urban legends trying to ruin Halloween!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candyman: A real-life Houston Halloween horror story
> 
> It happened.
> Fortunately he was only able to kill one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it wasn't someone trying to hurt strangers through Halloween candy.  It was a father trying to kill his own children.
Click to expand...


  Read the article again.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We called them Chico Sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what is it exactly? Is it candy, or like crackers or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to describe.  I cant think of anything to compare them to. peanut butter and coconut and sugar. Dry and brittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm sounds good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea. I just ordered some on Amazon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For me????
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biiihh.
> 
> Hood candy is when your mom sends you to school the next day with a packet of Kool-aid and your Sno-ball spoon from the night before. Calling it "Fun-Dip."
> 
> Something I've seen multiple times.
Click to expand...

I remember making candy when I was young by melting sugar in a frying pan over butter. I think its called toffee. You have to get the temperature just right or you burn it.


----------



## Montrovant

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very candy that ruined Halloween.
> Anyone else remember the rat poison in the pixy sticks in the seventies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching a documentary about Halloween that said no actual instances of candy poisoned by strangers ever happened. It was always the parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poisoned candy myths - Wikipedia
> FACT CHECK: Poisoned Halloween Candy
> Ronald Clark O'Bryan - Wikipedia
> Trick or Treat: Is There Poison in Your Pixy Stix?
> 
> Damned urban legends trying to ruin Halloween!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candyman: A real-life Houston Halloween horror story
> 
> It happened.
> Fortunately he was only able to kill one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it wasn't someone trying to hurt strangers through Halloween candy.  It was a father trying to kill his own children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article again.
Click to expand...


I read the article you linked, as well as the ones I linked.  The other children who were given poisoned Pixy Stix were not strangers.  They were given the poisoned candy as well in an attempt to distract from the purpose for the crime, but apparently they were kids who had gone trick or treating with the O'Bryan's.

Some more links: The Real Number Of Kids Who Are Poisoned By Halloween Candy
Where Did the Fear of Poisoned Halloween Candy Come From?      |     Arts & Culture | Smithsonian
Poisoned Halloween Candy: Trick, Treat or Myth?

There do not appear to be any verified cases of strangers giving out poisoned Halloween candy in an attempt to kill children.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Kat said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it? (the one on top)
Click to expand...


I never knew, it obviously isn't chicken. It tastes great whatever it is.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Skull Pilot said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caramel with peanut slivers inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made by Necco, in business since 1847 holy hell.
> 
> I remember these as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm originally from MA and the Necco candy factory was in Revere (near Boston)
> 
> I always hated those wafers though because they are dry and chalky.
Click to expand...


There is a town named after Paul Revere? That's cool. 

Yes they are chalky and it is a different kind of candy experience but now and then a change up was good.


----------



## IsaacNewton

WillHaftawaite said:


> This is ajust a short drive for me
> 
> Home
> 
> Guiness record holder for longest candy counter.



Wow look at that selection. Reminds of the candyman in Wonka, if the candy man had ten times his inventory!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Two faves.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> View attachment 181728 View attachment 181729
> 
> Two faves.



Yeah the Zero bar is a good one. The Atomic Fireball, one of those you know is sort of an anti-candy as it isn't sweet, but sometimes you just have to!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## tycho1572

I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....






I was surprised at how many people love these things.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

tycho1572 said:


> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.


OMG...those things are so good.


----------



## tycho1572

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
Click to expand...

These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse. 

I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
Click to expand...

I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!


----------



## Montrovant

IsaacNewton said:


>



Once upon a time there was an engineer, Choo Choo Charlie was his name...


----------



## tycho1572

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
Click to expand...

I’ve heard about them being awesome. 

I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.


----------



## tycho1572

Montrovant said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once upon a time there was an engineer, Choo Choo Charlie was his name...
Click to expand...

I remember those. lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
Click to expand...

Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes


----------



## Hugo Furst

Toddsterpatriot said:


> View attachment 181786


that's candy?

only ever used them for target practice


----------



## tycho1572

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added these to my dish after a request by one of our nurses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how many people love these things.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes
Click to expand...


I’ll sometimes have a couple of pieces. 
I’ve cut back a little after my doc went overboard and started scheduling classes for me after my A1C hit 7.2. lol

Him and I will be having a long chat about that nonsense when we meet again.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...those things are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll sometimes have a couple of pieces. I’ve cut back a little after my doc went overboard and started scheduling classes for me after my A1C hit 7.2. lol
> 
> Him and I will be having a long chat about that nonsense when we meet again.
Click to expand...

You take care of yourself manard. No candy worth croakin over. My uncle didn't listen to his doc and he went face first at 55. Those people are there to help you. Be smart...no kid. You have type 1 or 2?


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Toddsterpatriot




----------



## Michelle420

CC_Jon Mankuta 1980 Marathon wrapper front-and-back


----------



## tycho1572

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These things were added because I was placing a candy order while chatting with a nurse.
> 
> I’ve since told her about them being a big hit.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll sometimes have a couple of pieces. I’ve cut back a little after my doc went overboard and started scheduling classes for me after my A1C hit 7.2. lol
> 
> Him and I will be having a long chat about that nonsense when we meet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care of yourself manard. No candy worth croakin over. My uncle didn't listen to his doc and he went face first at 55. Those people are there to help you. Be smart...no kid. You have type 1 or 2?
Click to expand...

Thanks. 
I’m type 2 and think I have everything under control.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll sometimes have a couple of pieces. I’ve cut back a little after my doc went overboard and started scheduling classes for me after my A1C hit 7.2. lol
> 
> Him and I will be having a long chat about that nonsense when we meet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care of yourself manard. No candy worth croakin over. My uncle didn't listen to his doc and he went face first at 55. Those people are there to help you. Be smart...no kid. You have type 1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> I’m type 2 and think I have everything under control.
Click to expand...

Good on ya.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Root Beer barrels...





Look's.....chocolate covered Big Hunk


----------



## Marion Morrison

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hood candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then I lived in the hood because we use to eat these like candy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biiihh.
> 
> Hood candy is when your mom sends you to school the next day with a packet of Kool-aid and your Sno-ball spoon from the night before. Calling it "Fun-Dip."
> 
> Something I've seen multiple times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember making candy when I was young by melting sugar in a frying pan over butter. I think its called toffee. You have to get the temperature just right or you burn it.
Click to expand...


Biih, you got sent to school with yesterday's Sno-Ball spoon and a KoolAid packet.


----------



## Moonglow

Stuck together in Grandma's candy dish with a car key and matches...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tycho1572 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually purchased those in Australia of all places. They also have this cookie/candy thing called Tam Tams...off the charts good. I am a junk food junkie...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve heard about them being awesome.
> 
> I’m diabetic and rarely sample the product I push upon the women I work with.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor bugger...it runs in my family too...my day is coming I'm sure. Nom nom nom...till it comes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ll sometimes have a couple of pieces. I’ve cut back a little after my doc went overboard and started scheduling classes for me after my A1C hit 7.2. lol
> 
> Him and I will be having a long chat about that nonsense when we meet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You take care of yourself manard. No candy worth croakin over. My uncle didn't listen to his doc and he went face first at 55. Those people are there to help you. Be smart...no kid. You have type 1 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> I’m type 2 and think I have everything under control.
Click to expand...


  Right there with you.
I try to be good but every once and a while I bust lose!
   Thank God they allow lots of meat!!!!


----------



## MaryL

I live in Colorado next  to marijuana  shop. Didn't ask for it,don't need it, but here we are  stuck in the middle with clowns that we didn't ask for imposing their fleeting will on Us.... Hickenlooper or  Hanckock.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

boedicca said:


> This place is a GOLD MINE, I tell ya! Box of Boogers!
> 
> View attachment 181579
> 
> Box of Boogers Theater Box  -  12 / Box



That reminds me of when my oldest was a kid and a local mini-mart had 'puke' (or something like that) candy. The container was shaped like a head and when you squeezed it a green blob would ooze out the mouth.  eyuck


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If I had to choose my favorite candy as a kid it would be the three foot long red liquorice whips you got at the mall back in the seventies.
> As thick as your pinky and sweet as hell!!
> 
> The only thing close these days is Red Vines.



I also remember long whips of bubble gum. Grape was my favorite.....come to think of it, I don't know if there were other flavors


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> I live in Colorado next  to marijuana  shop. Didn't ask for it,don't need it, but here we are  stuck in the middle with clowns that we didn't ask for imposing their fleeting will on Us.... Hickenlooper or  Hanckock.


I'll trade..


----------



## OldLady

Sponge candy
And Boston Baked Beans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

OldLady said:


> Sponge candy
> And Boston Baked Beans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181876
> 
> View attachment 181877



I used to live close enough to Ferrara Pan to smell when they made Red Hots.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Wow, so much of what has been shared here obviously was before my time because I have never heard of them.

God bless you always!!!

Holly (born in 1982)


----------



## IsaacNewton

OldLady said:


> Sponge candy
> And Boston Baked Beans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181876
> 
> View attachment 181877



Yeah Boston Baked Beans! Forgot all about them they were a staple in the kid candy index.


----------



## OldLady

JOSweetHeart said:


> Wow, so much of what has been shared here obviously was before my time because I have never heard of them.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly (born in 1982)


You were the Pop Rocks generation, weren't you?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I don't know what those are.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OldLady said:


> Sponge candy
> And Boston Baked Beans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 181876
> 
> View attachment 181877



I don't remember 'sponge' candy, but it does look like Seafoam that has a similar center and covered in chocolate. I've never really seen it sold in most markets, only at small shops at the beach. The pieces were like 2 or 3 inches thick. It was hard & brittle and did a number on your teeth.......but still good. 

There also used to be something similar only not as brittle. More of a puff, that came in both peppermint and either butter or butterscotch flavor that it would melt in your mouth and I think they were only  sold around the holidays.....or atleast that was the only time I could have any. I don't remember the name and I haven't been able to find any anywhere.  I loved those things.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Esmeralda

IsaacNewton said:


> Anyone remember these? You can still get them I think, they used to be in a box on the counter at nearly every store but they are hard to find now. I used to love these things.
> 
> Milk Chocolate Ice Cubes - 100 / Tub


I remember those, vaguely.  There were not anything special in my past.  I liked Reece's peanut butter cups, red licorice and Almond Roca.   Also


----------



## Selivan

No "delicious sweets" no longer exist around the world ...
Forget ..
----------------------------------
The whole confectionery industry belongs to the monopolies.
- not chocolate, but a fake
- not fruits, but flavors
- not butter, but palm oil
- and so on....
---------------------------------------
all the more, in America, where they devour complete crap ...

===============================================
Soviet sweets, which all children adored:


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## jane21august

Really miss those days.


----------



## Dalia

Des PEZ, des PEZ et des PEZ !!!! Et des grands et des petits ! Des objets cultes et vintage ! - Loulou et Gaga


----------



## IsaacNewton

IsaacNewton said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen these, what are they made of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caramel with peanut slivers inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Made by Necco, in business since 1847 holy hell.
> 
> I remember these as a kid.
Click to expand...




Necco (New England Confectionary Company) was sold this week for $18 million dollars. They had declared bankruptcy because of slowing sales. The company began in 1847 and Union soldiers carried Necco Wafers (with a different name back then) during the Civil War. I'm glad this is one of the older companies that hasn't disappeared into the ether lately. Hostess is also hanging on. The culture loses something when institutions, even companies, that are part of the culture go out of business.


----------

